# wwwrun user wechseln



## 5im0n (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
Ich versuche schon den ganzen Nachmittag den user wwwrun durch einen anderen zu ersetzen, da mein php script ordner und txt dateien erstellt und diese will ich dann mit ftp runterladen und weiterbearbeiten. Aber der Besitzer der dateien und ordner ist immer wwwrun. Ich habe schon versucht in der uid.conf den user zu ändern aber das hat nicht geholfen. Zur info ich habe Root rechte auf dem server wie kann ich also einstellen das die scripte etc nciht mit wwwrun ausgeführt werden sondern zum beispiel mit user123
Gruß
5im0n


----------

